# South Wales



## rach5 (Jan 28, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has any reviews on Caru fertilty clinic or can anyone recommend a clinic in South Wales.

Many Thanks xx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,
I don't have a review of CARU (now called IVF Wales) however there is a IVF Wales board where you'll find loads of us who use the clinic. Almost all seem very very happy with it (I am!).

Good luck
x


----------



## rach5 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks very much for you reply xx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

I've been to IVF Wales and LWC Swansea - it's worth visiting both and seeing yourself as a customer,  phone both clinics and ask to attend their open days/evenings (even if you're not planning to have treatment straight away) you'll get a feel for the place and then be able to make up your mind where you want to go. Tread carefully with statistics because clinics are quite clever at manipulating their success rates.   I think a gut feelling about a clinic can be just as helpful. 
 all the best.

Personally LWC suited my needs and gets the


----------

